# Stupid meme I had made



## Lexiand (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 5, 2017)

I want my 1 minute and 29 seconds back.


----------



## Lexiand (Mar 5, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> I want my 1 minute and 29 seconds back.



I want all the time I spent making this back.


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 5, 2017)

I like the choice of opening. I kinda missed the point of the video tho. Or is the point is that there is no point?


----------



## Lexiand (Mar 5, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> I like the choice of opening. I kinda missed the point of the video tho. Or is the point is that there is no point?



This video had no point it was just a meme. This was really made for fun.


----------



## Impulse-8 (Mar 25, 2017)

I don't recall reading much of the books. Always saw them in the library, though.





Partially relevant to this.


----------



## nerdbat (Mar 25, 2017)

All those pantyshots...


----------



## Lexiand (Mar 26, 2017)

Impulse-8 said:


> I don't recall reading much of the books. Always saw them in the library, though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yep


----------

